# Bill from Orlando



## billdroadrunner (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi this is Bill from Orlando and want to introduce myself


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 2, 2009)

billdroadrunner said:


> Hi this is Bill from Orlando and want to introduce myself


Hello Bill and welcome.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Bill!


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome Bill from Orlando.


----------



## ismart (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## revmdn (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Frack (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Bill, welcome to the forum.


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome from Chicago!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome, roadrunner! from OHIO!


----------



## Kaddock (Apr 7, 2009)

welcome! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome from another floridian.


----------

